# D-Link DWA-525 PCI with FreeBSD 8.1



## ivtrans (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi, guys!
FreeBSD 8.1 i386
I have a problem with the wifi network card D-Link DWA-525 PCI chip RaLink Device 3060

```
# lspci

03:02.0 Network controller: RaLink Device 3060
        Subsystem: D-Link System Inc Device 3c04
        Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 32, IRQ 23
        Memory at febf0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)
        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3
# dmesg
```
How do I install the card as an access point, I thought it would work with the drivers ral


----------



## hopto (Jan 16, 2012)

Please help! In the new assembly is OpenBSD support this device it is possible to copy the source dlrayvera [ "driver", I assume? - Mod. ] FreeBSD?


----------

